
Ask News.YC: Finding office space? - marcell

======
marcell
I'm looking to find office space for my startup. Here's what I'm looking for:

\- Around 200 sq ft (enough for 2 ppl) with door that closes

\- Quiet location, window preffered

\- Built in internet access

\- In the Bay Area, preferably near Palo Alto

If you have tips/pointers on where I should look (good websites, classifieds,
etc.), things to watch out for, and just anything at all that may not be
obvious to a newbie such as myself, I'd really appreciate it.

------
vlad
Somebody here was organizing such a place.

------
cyrano741
Craigslist is a good place to start.

